# Timbrens in 2500HD



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a 03' 2500HD /Duramax , A guy I work with has the same truck and he said his front end sagged so he cranked the bars and raised it 2 inches.I want to put timbrens in the front end. My question is if I put timbrens in the front do I need them in the back as well? Thanks!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Only if your loading the back heavy like the front. If it's empty or just 1000lbs of ballast, not at all.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Crank the bars 4-5 turns and add Timberns to the front. If you carry alot of weight in the rear buy a set of Firestone airbags.

Regards Mike


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Are Timbrens application specific? If so, will Timbrens for my '02 2500HD work with my truck and its cranked torsion bars? I've got it cranked up all the way with stock keys. I would assume I'd need a longer Timbren for my set-up...not sure...thats why I'm asking. Also...how do they install? Easy? Any time estimate for average home mechanic with tools? Thanks....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am not sure with your setup you have. I would think that if you just added them that the truck would sag until the a-arm hit the timbern?. I am not sure though. As for installing them They will take up to 15 minutes to install both of them. I have the same year truck as you and that is about how long they take to install. All you have to do is jack up the front end crank the wheel to one side to work on that side, then crank it over to the other side to work on that side. (it will just give you more room, or you could take your front wheels off if you wanted?) unbolt your factory cusion, and replace it with the timbern. No drilling is required. They are very easy to install. I would order them as soon as possible before your next big snow storm. I ordered mine from a&w direct towing. they were only like about $150 to $160 bucks. Well worth the money. Some guys say that they give you a harder ride on your truck after you install them but I haven't noticed anything. I LOVE THEM! I hope that this helps you out.

Ryan


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD: Thanks...I'm gonna put the plow on tommorow and see how bad it squats...then might order some Timbrens. I still wonder if there will be a way to extend them (or if I'll even need to) since my truck is cranked way up...kinda like to not let it sag alot before hitting the Timbrens. I'll surely let people know if I do the install...


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

mr_udy;343573 said:


> RBRONKEMA GHTFD: Thanks...I'm gonna put the plow on tommorow and see how bad it squats...then might order some Timbrens. I still wonder if there will be a way to extend them (or if I'll even need to) since my truck is cranked way up...kinda like to not let it sag alot before hitting the Timbrens. I'll surely let people know if I do the install...


I made a spacer out of 3.8 plate steel, used a hole saw to cut the steel the size of the timbren so you don't even notice it. My bars are turned up and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Joe D: Hmmm...3/8" enough? I guess I'll have to look under the truck...I guess theres some trigonometry going on under there...where 3" height increase doesnt require 3" of additional space...guess that makes sense since the stock bumper thingys are mounted inboard quite a bit. Too bad I dont have the means to be cutting plate steel! You want to make some for me? $? Thanks...I knew I couldnt be the only one wondering...


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I will need to look at a truck like your with the timbrens on it and see how much and will it work. The older trucks like mine have a degree wedge used in between the mount and the rubber spring so the spacer I made is in the middle. Can you snap a close up pic of the bump stop?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Joe D, My 02 silverado 2500hd has a degree spacer on it. I think it is like 15 degrees or something like that?. But I do know they had a spacer I had to install on them to match up with the angle of the a-arm. I'll snap a pic of my timberns tommorrow and post them. I have the same year truck as mr. udy so you should be able to help him out.

Ryan


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;343681 said:


> Joe D, My 02 silverado 2500hd has a degree spacer on it. I think it is like 15 degrees or something like that?. But I do know they had a spacer I had to install on them to match up with the angle of the a-arm.
> 
> Ryan


The hardest thing when installing timbrens is the spacer. Gotta get her in there right! I have an extreme v and my truck only drops about 3/4" with only 480 lbs in the back and i haven't touched the t-bars. I now have about 1000 lbs back there but i haven't reattatched the plow so i'm not sure how much it drops now.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mr_udy;343573 said:


> RBRONKEMA GHTFD: Thanks...I'm gonna put the plow on tommorow and see how bad it squats...then might order some Timbrens. I still wonder if there will be a way to extend them (or if I'll even need to) since my truck is cranked way up...kinda like to not let it sag alot before hitting the Timbrens. I'll surely let people know if I do the install...


I would crank them down a few inches over stock hight is max before you have issues with suspension a drive angles. I agree, I hate the rake myself but too much will cause you issues I don't want you to have them. Adding Timbrins is a must with a big plow. mine just touch even cranked about 4 turns over stock. I have about 1/4 of threads left to go.
If you want it level or higher do it with the suspension lift!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

i have never said anything here so i hope this helps you but i put timberlands on my 94 chevy
2500 8600gvw two years ago and it sags already but i never turnd my bars


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

also never put them in back dealer said not needed


----------

